# The ROCK



## Big Ed

I am trying to hide this corner of the layout.
Got to hide the ugly gas pipe and meter.
That corner of the layout I built to pull out with just two screws on the section and two pieces of track unhooked. I have to plan that corner that way.
Just in case they ever have to work on the meter.

So, I am building THE ROCK.

My main problem on this section is the gas meter. I have to leave access so I am making THE ROCK so I can take it off the layout if I need to.

The corner.
(one of these years the lower right will run the main line over to the other side of my dungeon.)










I had to make some sort of base. So I got some old packing foam and glued some heavy cardboard to it.











I was thinking about the beacon here (higher up) but I think I will put a ranger lookout up there. Somehow.
Has anyone ever seen an O gauge lookout range tower?
Though I might go HO to give it a little far away look up there.












THE ROCK back in the "dinosaur" days used to be one big water fall.
Through out the years the water ground the rock away. I used plaster cloth to get the water worn out look.
This part here will be whats left of the waterfalls.











I got to make sure the bigger trains can get around the curve near THE ROCK.












THE ROCK is getting bigger.
What you see of the pipe and meter will be addressed with another rocky structure made for quick disconnect. Separate from THE ROCK.












Adding a tunnel over here. I Got some old ceiling tiles cut for above the tunnel.
This section needs a lot of work yet. Same for the base of THE ROCK.








There is going to be a road running up THE ROCK back in that corner too. edit, no road going in it would be too steep and the only thing that could navigate up it, would have been some mountain goats!:laugh:

Got to paint the wall or add a back drop scene. I don't think I could paint one. But I do think I am going to try to paint something on the wall around the mountain.


It sure would be a lot easier if I could have attached it to the wall.


----------



## Big Ed

One more of THE ROCK in place.
I forgot to add to the above post.


----------



## T-Man

OOOOHHHHH!

BIG ROCK!



Me hunt. Find Big Dinosaur there!




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Stillakid

big ed, make big rock, ugh!
Nice work big ed! And here I thought, that all you could do was buy trains LOL!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

I'm amazed at seeing how simple that started (just scraps bits of packing styrofoam), and yet impressed with how convincing the rocky cliff face is turning out. Very nice ... very nice, indeed!

(Do they read your gas meter inside, or is it pinged with a truck driving down the street?)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks pretty cool! I'll have to learn to do that for my layout. 

If they haven't come in in the last year or so, they have remote reading. Hard to tell from your picture of the meter, but I'm guessing from the bulk it's remote.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> I'm amazed at seeing how simple that started (just scraps bits of packing styrofoam), and yet impressed with how convincing the rocky cliff face is turning out. Very nice ... very nice, indeed!
> 
> (Do they read your gas meter inside, or is it pinged with a truck driving down the street?)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



Whole bunch of crumpled up news paper behind the plaster cloth along with the foam too.

If I want to pay a $100 installation fee they could read the meter from the outside.
Screw them, they ought to do it for free as it's to their convenience!
I pay them enough per year now!

But like I said I am building that whole section to come out in case they ever have to work on the line. THE ROCK I can pick up and move. That table section two screws and unhook two tracks and I can pull the table out of the way. The future extension running over to the other side has to be done in the same way at least around the meter.
And around the feed pipe and meter I am going to construct LITTLE ROCK JR.
Underneath the bottom of the falls will be a swimming hole or river. 

THE ROCK you see now is only in the first phase.
The next phase will hopefully make the rocks pop out.


Next step is to find my bag of sculptamold and give a good coat of plaster.

The paint is whats really going to make those rocks pop out. But thats a ways off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How do you make the sections easily movable? I'm doing a U shaped platform, and I'd like to be able to move pieces of it, since it's going to be too big to move the whole thing. I'd like to make it somewhat simple, but I still have to have track going across. Do you just count on alignment of the sections without track pins, or do you just make sure the track ends right at the break?


----------



## Reckers

Ed, that looks great! It's nice to see you getting into terraforming!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How do you make the sections easily movable? I'm doing a U shaped platform, and I'd like to be able to move pieces of it, since it's going to be too big to move the whole thing. I'd like to make it somewhat simple, but I still have to have track going across. Do you just count on alignment of the sections without track pins, or do you just make sure the track ends right at the break?



Right now where my round house is is a 8'x8' section. What you see where THE ROCK is 4'x 5' 6". 
It is just a separate table which just sits in place tight with no kind of help.

The only reason I have two screws holding it, is for the little section I added on to fit the bigger curves so I can run my big stuff on the main line.
See picture of the unpainted wood. The track just happened to separate at the table.
After I remove my desk and a few more items I can undo the screws and walk the table out. I hope I never have to but I have to plan in case I do.
The rail going to the other side of the basement coming off that part will have to be detachable too. The first 4' at least.










How big of a space are you talking about?


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed, that looks great! It's nice to see you getting into terraforming!



The KING of S lives!

Where have you been?

Did you find a new place to build your layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm talking about a "U" shaped table, I'm thinking the legs of the "U" will be about 5' to 6' wide and 8' long, the bottom of the "U" will be about 2 feet to allow a couple of tracks to go between the sections. I want to have it so I can reach any part of it without moving it from the wall, so I'll have access to three sides, just not the back of the "U" that's against the wall. The width of the two legs is really determined by my requirement to fairly easily reach things to work on them, I figure three feet from an edge is probably all I could manage, I'm not that tall! 

I'm thinking one side will be the "city" with buildings, the trolley, etc. The other side will be for "industry" and will have a couple of sidings to store trains, and operating pieces like the log loader and barrel loader, etc.

I'd also like to have at least one suspended track, maybe the trolley, and have it going over the other tracks.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm talking about a "U" shaped table, I'm thinking the legs of the "U" will be about 5' to 6' wide and 8' long, the bottom of the "U" will be about 2 feet to allow a couple of tracks to go between the sections. I want to have it so I can reach any part of it without moving it from the wall, so I'll have access to three sides, just not the back of the "U" that's against the wall. The width of the two legs is really determined by my requirement to fairly easily reach things to work on them, I figure three feet from an edge is probably all I could manage, I'm not that tall!
> 
> I'm thinking one side will be the "city" with buildings, the trolley, etc. The other side will be for "industry" and will have a couple of sidings to store trains, and operating pieces like the log loader and barrel loader, etc.
> 
> I'd also like to have at least one suspended track, maybe the trolley, and have it going over the other tracks.



Why do you want to build it so it comes apart then?


I have to or I wouldn't have planned it to come apart. I have no choice.

My ROCK and every thing I am doing in that corner has to come off fairly easy in case I have to get at the gas line.
Otherwise I would have secured my ROCK to the wall.
Which would have been a lot easier.

And I probably won't have to take it out in 30 years, unless I did all the work permanent.Then in 2 months I would have to.( Murphy/ Ed's law):laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> OOOOHHHHH!
> 
> BIG ROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> Me hunt. Find Big Dinosaur there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:



I had the boys crawl through 3' of every toy they got in 17 years, in the old toy closet. Believe me when I say theres a lot more dino's in it somewhere.

A few of them. Notice the one with a remote? Still walks!:thumbsup: Probably siting in the closet for 13 years.
One of these years we are going to clean it out and sell them. Got a lot of old "collectible" toys in there!

For you T THE dinosaur ROCK.

And a big prehistoric mouse coming through the tunnel.
As right now it looks more like a giant mouse hole then a tunnel.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

"The Land That Time Forgot!"


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> "The Land That Time Forgot!"



That is what the toy closet is!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I won't necessarily take it apart, but if I install it permanently, I'm 100% sure to have to get to something on that wall! There is wiring, outside plumbing, and heat-pump runs that are behind those walls, not to mention the sump pump plumbing. 

I'm thinking of just making the two legs of the "U" all one piece, and just disconnect at the skinny section, which should be a lot easier.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I won't necessarily take it apart, but if I install it permanently, I'm 100% sure to have to get to something on that wall! There is wiring, outside plumbing, and heat-pump runs that are behind those walls, not to mention the sump pump plumbing.
> 
> I'm thinking of just making the two legs of the "U" all one piece, and just disconnect at the skinny section, which should be a lot easier.


It shouldn't be hard to plan the 2' piece to come out.

How about a 2' bridge that comes out?

But the rest is still on the wall. What about if you have to get behind it?

Can you put the 2' so it comes out and the 2 side U's on wheels?
That way you could wheel it out from the wall to get behind it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's not going to be attached to the wall, the other sections will be free standing tables.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Ed. Why is your meter inside? I have been a gasfitter for years and have never seen that in a residential application. There should be a regulator with a bleed off on it. I hope that is outside.


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Ed. Why is your meter inside? I have been a gasfitter for years and have never seen that in a residential application. There should be a regulator with a bleed off on it. I hope that is outside.



Most all of the houses have them inside.
So no one steals them.:laugh:

My house was built in 1950.
A lot of the newer houses are having them installed outside.

The main shutoff is out by the street.
I hope where ever that bleed off valve is, it is out there too!

They have gas up there? 
I thought you all burned coal or wood.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man

big ed said:


> I had the boys crawl through 3' of every toy they got in 17 years, in the old toy closet. Believe me when I say theres a lot more dino's in it somewhere.
> 
> A few of them. Notice the one with a remote? Still walks!:thumbsup: Probably siting in the closet for 13 years.
> One of these years we are going to clean it out and sell them. Got a lot of old "collectible" toys in there!
> 
> For you T THE dinosaur ROCK.
> 
> And a big prehistoric mouse coming through the tunnel.
> As right now it looks more like a giant mouse hole then a tunnel.:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 5693


That's refreshing! They won't keep the meter reader away!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> Most all of the houses have them inside.
> So no one steals them.:laugh:
> 
> My house was built in 1950.
> A lot of the newer houses are having them installed outside.
> 
> The main shutoff is out by the street.
> I hope where ever that bleed off valve is, it is out there too!
> 
> They have gas up there?
> I thought you all burned coal or wood.:laugh:


Coal or wood:laugh: What is this 1985? Most of us Canadian's have a sweet setup like this now:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

T-Man said:


> That's refreshing! They won't keep the meter reader away!


Don't sell it. I regret getting rid of all that old stuff. Full size G.I. Joe's and such.


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Coal or wood:laugh: What is this 1985? Most of us Canadian's have a sweet setup like this now:thumbsup:
> View attachment 5698


Wow where can I get one.
It's the perfect Christmas present for the old( young) lady.:laugh:

Keep the energy bill lower too.


----------



## tjcruiser

My old (young) lady already helps out with plenty of hot air. 

(Dohh ... looks like I'll be sleeping in the shed tonight!)

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> Wow where can I get one.
> It's the perfect Christmas present for the old( young) lady.:laugh:
> 
> Keep the energy bill lower too.


They are the reason we are so good at hockey. I would never suggest my wife hit the stationary bike as I don't have a death wish.


----------



## Big Ed

Fixing up the mouse hole on THE ROCK


----------



## tankist

that is some rock Ed, wow.
and especailly wow on the appraoch you took to build it


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Nice progress. We need a popcorn eating emoticon:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

tankist said:


> that is some rock Ed, wow.
> and especailly wow on the appraoch you took to build it


Thanks Tank.
It's still far away from being finished. 
I can't wait to add the water and paint. 
Right now with my pictures, the white hides a lot of detail in the rock.



Smokestack Lightning said:


> Nice progress. We need a popcorn eating emoticon:laugh:



Tanks Smoke,
What is a popcorn eating "emoticon"?

Edit,
Never mind I looked up the word.
There is one somewhere, but not on this site.


----------



## Reckers

Why do the tracks run into the rock wall instead of the tunnel? Is that a Jersey thang?


----------



## T-Man

Len, he needs a Jersey barrier.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> Thanks Tank.
> It's still far away from being finished.
> I can't wait to add the water and paint.
> Right now with my pictures, the white hides a lot of detail in the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks Smoke,
> What is a popcorn eating "emoticon"?
> 
> Edit,
> Never mind I looked up the word.
> There is one somewhere, but not on this site.


I'm not that computer savvy, or I would upload it to the site. Maybe one of the teens here could help us out?

http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-basic/popcorn.gif


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Len, he needs a Jersey barrier.


Another first for my Jersey thread.:thumbsup:

Jersey barriers used country wide now, and from where? 

New Jersey!:thumbsup:

THE ROCK, was drying, I couldn't move it.


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I'm not that computer savvy, or I would upload it to the site. Maybe one of the teens here could help us out?
> 
> http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-basic/popcorn.gif


Right click
Then click save image
it will download
then you attach in attachments


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Ed,

Nice emoticon thingy!

Just out of curiousity, does the hole in the hillside above the tunnel portal serve some future function, or is a "too be filled in later" thing?

New Jersey should be getting royalty payments on the Jersey barriers ... it'd help to bail the state out of bankruptcy! We could use a little bailing-out here in RI, but Rhode Island Barriers never quite caught on!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Nice emoticon thingy!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, does the hole in the hillside above the tunnel portal serve some future function, or is a "too be filled in later" thing?
> 
> New Jersey should be getting royalty payments on the Jersey barriers ... it'd help to bail the state out of bankruptcy! We could use a little bailing-out here in RI, but Rhode Island Barriers never quite caught on!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


I don't know, bear den? little gold mine? or it can be easily filled in.

it was there so I let it stay for now.

I did buy a bunch of vials of real little gold nuggets last year.


----------



## tjcruiser

Bear den ... I LIKE it!

I go hiking with my kids a bit, sometimes to "new" woods. Whenever I see a rock hole big enough for a creature to crawl into, I put on my most convincing voice, and tell my kids that that's a well-known bear cave. "A bear was spotted coming out of there just last week," I say. You should see the scared look on their little faces!

(Although I know someday I'll be the scared one, when a bear really does come crawling out of one of those holes!)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Not done yet.
Some paint going on.

My old collectible trees are hiding the bottom for now.


----------



## Big Ed

This will be Reckers new residence soon.

A real man cave.


----------



## Big Ed

Some coming to work on THE ROCK...some watching.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Ed,

I love those "in the action" vantage-point pics. That's some jagged looking rock. Are the guys mining? Drilling? Hiding stash in the man cave? I know you've got something good tucked away in there ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> I love those "in the action" vantage-point pics. That's some jagged looking rock. Are the guys mining? Drilling? Hiding stash in the man cave? I know you've got something good tucked away in there ...
> 
> TJ



They are looking for gold.

When I took pictures of THE ROCK straight on you can't really make out the contour of the mountain.
So I took those to try and show some.

It is nowhere done, I have to go and get some different paints and supplies yet to finish it.
Down the bottom I have to add talus and greenery.

The water falls will go in. I have not touched that side.
The other side I was thinking another small tunnel entrance.
I am not sure yet.

In the picture you see will be some trickles of water coming down too.
You might be able to pick out where?


----------



## tooter

Hey Ed, 

That is some *awesome *realistic modelling there! :thumbsup:

Those action worker shots really bring it to life.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the rock, I need one of those for my new layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

I can visualize a logic location for a waterfall ... vertical drop near the top, a little jog, then near vertical toward the bottom. Fabulous "sculpting" ... though this rock scares me ... I'd hate to have to climb that thing ... to many bruised knuckles!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Mighty fine rock-building there, Ed, but where is the carpeting and the beer-fridge? You know my mancave has to have it's comforts! Great job, and I love the photos.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the rock, I need one of those for my new layout.





tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> I can visualize a logic location for a waterfall ... vertical drop near the top, a little jog, then near vertical toward the bottom. Fabulous "sculpting" ... though this rock scares me ... I'd hate to have to climb that thing ... to many bruised knuckles!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ





choo choo said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> That is some *awesome *realistic modelling there! :thumbsup:
> 
> Those action worker shots really bring it to life.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Thanks all. The action pictures came out fuzzy.
The rock is only a third of the way done.
I will try to take better pictures next time.




Reckers said:


> Mighty fine rock-building there, Ed, but where is the carpeting and the beer-fridge? You know my mancave has to have it's comforts! Great job, and I love the photos.


All that is inside complete with a jacuzzi.
No room for your S layout, you have to get choo choo over to dig out a layout room.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

*L* I wonder how long it's gonna take our resident gnome to tunnel his way to Kentucky?


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> *L* I wonder how long it's gonna take our resident gnome to tunnel his way to Kentucky?


Not sure ... but I do know he's desperately trying to dig his way out of Jersey!


----------



## Reckers

Tunnelling ain't easy when you're only 8" above sea level!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> *L* I wonder how long it's gonna take our resident gnome to tunnel his way to Kentucky?





tjcruiser said:


> Not sure ... but I do know he's desperately trying to dig his way out of Jersey!





Reckers said:


> Tunnelling ain't easy when you're only 8" above sea level!



Thank you for the compliment.:lol_hitting:


And for those who never heard of a Gnome here is a little info,


Gnomes are a diminutive, wiry race of tinkers who live underground. In the Second War, they built gadgets and vehicles, such as submarines and flying machines, for the Alliance to combat the Horde. They are great mechanics and inventors, renowned for their knowledge and eccentric natures. The gnomes had a city, Gnomeregan, built into Ironforge Mountain, but invading troggs destroyed it and slaughtered its citizens. Many survivors now live with the Ironforge dwarves, a few traveling with their dwarven friends to Kalimdor. The gnomes are still reeling from the destruction of their home city and are loath to leave the safety of the dwarven tunnels. 
Most gnomes on Kalimdor remain secluded in Bael Modan. Even after the decimation of their race and the destruction of their city, gnomes are an amiable and kindhearted lot. They make and keep friends easily; other races often find disliking a gnome to be difficult. Gnomes are long-lived and take a fatherly approach to other races, particularly humans. Gnome society is loosely organized, with most living in Khaz Modan and mixing freely with the dwarves, sending representatives to speak to the dwarven king on their behalf. Those few gnomes who traveled to Kalimdor live in a similar fashion in Bael Modan. Gnomes are gifted tinkers, and have a penchant for creating radical technology and innovative designs. They often work together with Ironforge dwarves, developing the blueprints and concepts from which the dwarf smiths draw their inspiration.

The eccentric, often-brilliant gnomes are one of the most peculiar races of the world. With their obsession for developing radical new technologies and constructing marvels of mind-bending engineering, it is a wonder that any gnomes have survived to proliferate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

This is where the main falls will be.

A birds eye view.











Looking straight on.











Not done yet.

(my antique tree won't stay)


----------



## Big Ed

I forgot to add a base shot.


----------



## Big Ed

a, LITTLE FALLS on THE ROCK, is in experimentation stage.

The BIG FALLS on THE ROCK, won't take shape till last.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

A quick pre-Christmas hello. Nice work on the rock/waterfall ... looks more and more realistic with each step. Jagged, though ... reminds me of some glacier-cut New England terrain.

A very merry Christmas and peaceful holiday to you and yours,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> A quick pre-Christmas hello. Nice work on the rock/waterfall ... looks more and more realistic with each step. Jagged, though ... reminds me of some glacier-cut New England terrain.
> 
> A very merry Christmas and peaceful holiday to you and yours,
> 
> TJ



Merry Christmas back to you.

Well this is the East coast.

I added a little more cold.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You certainly are an artist, I'm very impressed with the rock!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Ed, I hope you have some Rock Island stuff to run through "THE ROCK"


----------



## Big Ed

my tunnel is of the vehicular type.

I could run something like that by the tunnel.


----------



## Big Ed

Some may not see the changes but they are there.




































Hobos are looking for a place to bed down for the night.


----------



## Reckers

Ed, I am seriously impressed--you're talented! I'll be arriving sometime in late March!

I'd like to tell you about one I saw pics of. The guy was making a winter layout for Christmas. For his waterfall, he used about 3"x 10" wide styrene sheet. He heated it to make a rounded, 90 degree bend at one end. In the bedrock of the rock face to be behind the waterfall, he installed multicolored and clear led's. He then placed the short side of the bend atop the fall, with the vertical drop of about 8" in front of the led's. At the top, he created a clear silicone pool at the head of the waterfall and did silicone streamers down the front of the styrene, with another pool at the bottom. It created uninterrupted 'water" that cascaded beautifully from upper pool to lower, with the colored light behind it.

I'm really impressed with your work on The Rock---you're showing talent I didn't realize was there!


----------



## T-Man

I am a "ROCK" believer. The outcroppings and color are stunning. :thumbsup:

Too much orange for NH.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed, I am seriously impressed--you're talented! I'll be arriving sometime in late March!
> 
> I'd like to tell you about one I saw pics of. The guy was making a winter layout for Christmas. For his waterfall, he used about 3"x 10" wide styrene sheet. He heated it to make a rounded, 90 degree bend at one end. In the bedrock of the rock face to be behind the waterfall, he installed multicolored and clear led's. He then placed the short side of the bend atop the fall, with the vertical drop of about 8" in front of the led's. At the top, he created a clear silicone pool at the head of the waterfall and did silicone streamers down the front of the styrene, with another pool at the bottom. It created uninterrupted 'water" that cascaded beautifully from upper pool to lower, with the colored light behind it.
> 
> I'm really impressed with your work on The Rock---you're showing talent I didn't realize was there!



Thank you, King of S

Pictures of what you saw please.



T-Man said:


> I am a "ROCK" believer. The outcroppings and color are stunning. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Too much orange for NH?


Thank you Mr T man,


It only looks orange in the pictures. If I use the flash you can't see the details and makes the color look like you know what.
If I use no flash it comes out orange looking. But I still am not done.

I tried no flash and extra lights but it did not help.hwell:

Stay tuned.

No orange" brown" in New Hampshire you say,



Look............._Mount Monadnock New Hampshire
_








_ 

Another Orange?
_From top of Mt. Washington above clouds - 6,288 feet
Mt. Washington Auto Road - Near Gorham, NH in White Mountains.









Anyway....my ROCK is Jersey raised.


----------



## Big Ed

see what I wasted my bucks on?

o gauge operating waterfalls, base measures 3 5/8 x 5 1/4, stands 9 1/4 tall

I watched it from $15 buy it now then $14 then $13, then $12 free shipping.
I did not want someone else to get it so,

SOLD AMERICAN $12 bucks

I can use some of my Christmas present money, so you see I did not waste any of my money.

Heck it might even look nice in my BIG FALLS.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good deal for $10 including shipping, can't wait to see the waterfalls!


----------



## RHD03

Wow that's impressive! I can't imagine how much patience that must have taken! Well done.


----------



## Big Ed

RHD03 said:


> Wow that's impressive! I can't imagine how much patience that must have taken! Well done.



thanks........my picture taking skills suck........either that or I have to get more light down in the dungeon.

It is no where near done yet. I took a break from it today.

And right now there is a foot of snow on the ground and the storm is just starting to pick up.
Winds up to 50mph predicted throughout the night, so I know what I will be doing tomorrow. We are getting hammered.

Get ready T and TJ and B&M, if it is coming up to you guys.


----------



## Reckers

Ed,

Sorry it took so long to find you pics of the illuminated waterfall: I had to ask the other site's members to find it for me! You can see the full post here: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/foru...81097934&m=6702939107&r=6652999107#6652999107

Sample pics of Jim Policastro's waterfall:


----------



## T-Man

That is super!:thumbsup:

With something like that, you can have displays all over the house!

Ed we only got 6 inches on the coast. Today it's melting fast!

You can keep the extra 6 plus inches.

Not to steal the Thunder. This was in the Thread.


----------



## acwilli

Very nice forthough, very nice texture and design. You could always paint or paste a picture to a pull down shade to hide the meter.

aw


----------



## T-Man

Wow! A backdrop with roll up capability! Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed, etc.

Just back home in RI and catching up. I was down in NY for Christmas (Westchester), and spent a day with the kids/wife in the big City ... enjoyed the Lionel setup at the Transit Museum Annex in Grand Central. Lots of snow in NY ... 20 inches or snow ... and lots of shovelling for all of the relatives.

Detailing on the Rock looks great ... I especially like the worker guys placed around the cliffside.

How does that "waterfall machine" work? Motors pulls some sort of a "waterfall" ribbon? Clue me in, Ed.

Cheers guys,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed,
> 
> Sorry it took so long to find you pics of the illuminated waterfall: I had to ask the other site's members to find it for me! You can see the full post here: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/foru...81097934&m=6702939107&r=6652999107#6652999107
> 
> Sample pics of Jim Policastro's waterfall:


Nice but I don't like the pink.



T-Man said:


> That is super!:thumbsup:
> 
> With something like that, you can have displays all over the house!
> 
> Ed we only got 6 inches on the coast. Today it's melting fast!
> 
> You can keep the extra 6 plus inches.
> 
> Not to steal the Thunder. This was in the Thread.


Yes there's a bunch on the tube.



acwilli said:


> Very nice forthough, very nice texture and design. You could always paint or paste a picture to a pull down shade to hide the meter.
> 
> aw


I am going to build like a "mask", rock for the pipe and the meter. Some how figure it out to just hang it on.


tjcruiser said:


> Ed, etc.
> 
> Just back home in RI and catching up. I was down in NY for Christmas (Westchester), and spent a day with the kids/wife in the big City ... enjoyed the Lionel setup at the Transit Museum Annex in Grand Central. Lots of snow in NY ... 20 inches or snow ... and lots of shovelling for all of the relatives.
> 
> Detailing on the Rock looks great ... I especially like the worker guys placed around the cliffside.
> 
> How does that "waterfall machine" work? Motors pulls some sort of a "waterfall" ribbon? Clue me in, Ed.
> 
> Cheers guys,
> 
> TJ


I watched that for four weeks and when it didn't sell they dropped the price by a buck each relist. free shipping.....if I waited another 4 weeks I might have got it for 5 bucks.

I kept asking myself do you really need it.

I have no ideal of how it works or looks, but I think your explanation is correct. The side that it is laying on, is the falls I think.

I probably wasted my money.
But then again it might work out nice.


----------



## Big Ed

Well I got the water falls and I am not going to use it for THE ROCK.
The picture you see doesn't look like it does when you actually look at it.

It is a glitter tape with a clear shield over it. the brown spots you see are clear and the water looks more white, then how it comes out in the picture. 










Instead I am going to form the falls a different way.

Maybe I could have placed that in THE ROCK before I made it but it is too much work to mount it now.hwell:

I think it would look good worked into a waterfall though.hwell:

So back to plan A and add some structure to the falls.


----------



## Big Ed

A little cleaner look.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I thought it was supposed to cover that gas meter?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I thought it was supposed to cover that gas meter?


That is phase 2 of THE ROCK.

I am going to build a rock "mask" and hang it off the meter box along with hiding the pipe. Hopefully it will give THE ROCK a 3d effect.

The new picture is showing the wall.

I painted it. Clean looking.? That itself will get some more background paint.
I couldn't take looking at the dark, dirty plywood anymore.

For now I just painted THE ROCK corner. The rest is still just dirty plywood.

Stay tuned phase 2 will materialize one day.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

Looking VERY nice ... great work!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I added a little to the Big Falls of THE ROCK.


----------



## NIMT

I've got a friend that has the same pipe and meter problem. 
I'll have to tell him about your fix.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

NIMT.COM said:


> I've got a friend that has the same pipe and meter problem.
> I'll have to tell him about your fix.:thumbsup:


The only thing I am covering so far is the bottom of the supply pipe up to the shutoff valve. 
But that section takes care of the corner just fine.

The next step will hide the rest.......somehow.

The meter & pipe "mask" I am planning will actually cover it. Hopefully give it a 3d feel, effect.

The bottom of the BIG FALLS will drop into a separate river or lake add on. Under THE ROCK's base will have to have a little creek to drain off the LITTLE FALLS.

The tunnel side...the piece that in undone is undecided right now. I was going to put a road in back there, but the only thing that would be able to climb it would have been mountain goats.:laugh:

I'm not finished yet on THE ROCK.


----------



## Big Ed

Maybe I will make the "Mask" like these.

I should have built my ROCK like this one in Cambodia.
Built in the late 12th century or early 13th century.:thumbsup:
What do you think, a lot of man hours in the smile mountain?:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

Nice falls. You scared me with that first "blue" pic, but it toned down nicely. I'm looking forward to seeing the whole rock in its proper position on the track, with an operative tunnel.

As for those ancient Cambodian rock carvings. Amazing, but understandable. I mean, what else would they do in the days before TV and the Jersey Shore ?!?!?



TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Nice falls. You scared me with that first "blue" pic, but it toned down nicely. I'm looking forward to seeing the whole rock in its proper position on the track, with an operative tunnel.
> 
> As for those ancient Cambodian rock carvings. Amazing, but understandable. I mean, what else would they do in the days before TV and the Jersey Shore ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> TJ



It has got to be toned down a little more in spots with some white "ice" yet.
I got to add the water yet too, but since it will be winter on THE ROCK it needs ice.

Those were temples. Some almost look like separate blocks carved and placed on top of each other to make the mountain.

The Bayon temple is one of the more intriguing temples in the Angkor Temple complex. There are over 200 faces of an unknown person carved into it, each slightly different, and all having a slight smirk on their face.


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: Angkor ... pretty incredible, actually. Can you imagine all of the man-hours needed to carve all that? Man-centuries, I guess.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I am not done with phase 1 of THE ROCK yet.
I have to start phase 2 first, before I finish the main ROCK.

PHASE TWO



This is just going to form fit (lay on top) so I can easily lift it off to access the gas meter.
As with the main ROCK both have to be made to come right up.




Old screen I have by the ton.
Couple pieces of foam. Running out of foam pieces, I got to go buy something for more.
Plaster cloth to start.










This corner foam fits down real nice and snug. 
After the rest drys the whole top will form fit nicely.









Right now it looks more like a body cast.


----------



## Big Ed

I was re reading my thread from the start.
Remember the rock temple faces I posted?
Inadvertently I think I made one.:thumbsup:

Does anyone see 2 eyes, a smashed nose (from erosion) and small mouth?
It looks like I made a hair line too.

Looks like an old Mohican Indian.:thumbsup:

Edit,
Or maybe put some whiskers on it for a cat face?


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll be driving down I-95 in CT later today. Somewhere around exit 76 or so, off to the right of the southbound lanes, there's a rock formation that looks exactly like George Washington, especially if the sun's shadows hit it the right way.

Perhaps old George is keeping an eye on things for you???

TJ


----------



## kursplat

big ed said:


> Does anyone see 2 eyes, a smashed nose (from erosion) and small mouth?
> It looks like I made a hair line too.


i'm seeing a little jar jar binks


----------



## gc53dfgc

That mountain looks beautiful Ed, it has comea long way from the beginning of it all.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> That mountain looks beautiful Ed, it has comea long way from the beginning of it all.



I have to get going on it again, I have not touched it since May.
I did add a little more to the meter rock, but not much.
Winter is approaching I will get back to it then.


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> I have to get going on it again, I have not touched it since May.
> I did add a little more to the meter rock, but not much.
> Winter is approaching I will get back to it then.




Give my ROCK thread a bump.
A year later I start to put waterfalls in.

I CAN'T GET THE PICTURE RIGHT!
Flash makes the color look bad.
And no flash Doesn't show the color right.

I will get it right yet.

Here are some though with the light the water is too bright.
Not done yet, I need more caulking, I ran out.

AND IT IS TOO HOT TO VENTURE OUTSIDE TODAY!:thumbsdown:



























All comments/suggestions welcome.
POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE.
JUST DON'T PISS ME OFF!:smokin:

I got to try different lighting for the pictures.hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, but I'm wondering about the sheep standing in the middle of the raging river.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, but I'm wondering about the sheep standing in the middle of the raging river.



There is a rock ledge it is standing on. 

Suck pictures, I am going to try again stay tuned.


----------



## tjcruiser

I forgot about your meter cover, Ed. Any progress / update there?

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I like the ROCK, it is the only part of NJ that doesn't have a discarded tire or hubcap.

Ed, you just need more light without a flash. That has been my problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I agree with T-Man, don't use the flash and get a couple of bright floodlights and just position them for the best lighting. I have three clamp-on lights with 150W photo-flood bulbs in them for when I'm serious about pictures.


----------



## Kwikster

It's amazing what a little ingenuity can do. Excellent way to hide a utility service. 

Carl


----------



## eljefe

I've never seen a gas meter on the inside before. Must be an East Coast thing.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> I forgot about your meter cover, Ed. Any progress / update there?
> 
> TJ



Nothing else done on the body cast TJ.

The gas company is finally going around and putting new meters in so they can read them electronically while riding by. They wanted a hundred bucks last year to do it I told them no way was I paying for their convenience. I told them they should pick up the tab!
Well while talking to the meter reader he mentioned that they are doing it for free now.:thumbsup:

I want to have it done, as I will have to move that corner out of their way I have been putting off getting on their list, It is a come when ever they get there.
I figure if I wait a little then I can make an appointment as it only takes 30 minutes to replace. But now they give you a call the night before then just show up, I want to be there when they do it.

So for now the body casts just sits there.


----------



## tjcruiser

For free?

They finally came around to their senses, huh?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> For free?
> 
> They finally came around to their senses, huh?
> 
> TJ


The meter reader says that way they can get rid of him and save in the long run.

No way was I going to pay them $100 bucks.


----------



## Big Ed

As I was working on the DAVID STOCKWELL BRIDGE, I took a couple more pictures of the Falls on my ROCK.
Not much better.


----------



## Nikola

Nice job! 

Hopefully, this has not already been addressed as I skimmed through the many pages. 

To hold to the wall, drive a large-headed roofing nail into the wall. Super glue a neodymium magnet to the head of the nail. Then hot glue a small piece of sheet metal to the back of your ROCK. It will hold it in place pretty well. (The super glue might not be necessary, depending on the nail and magnet.)


----------



## Big Ed

Nikola said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Hopefully, this has not already been addressed as I skimmed through the many pages.
> 
> To hold to the wall, drive a large-headed roofing nail into the wall. Super glue a neodymium magnet to the head of the nail. Then hot glue a small piece of sheet metal to the back of your ROCK. It will hold it in place pretty well. (The super glue might not be necessary, depending on the nail and magnet.)


Thanks, I will store that bit of information in my memory banks.:thumbsup:

As it sits, it doesn't go anywhere, the meter mummy I made just sits over the top nicely. I have not touched that since the last picture.
I am building it right now for quick lift off from the table and meter.
Just in case I got to get to the gas line real quick.

That ideal might work on other things also.


Though I got to look up neodymium magnet.

Edit,

OK I never heard that term before.
Used in hard drive and cordless tools.
I wonder if they would be strong enough?
I have some old hard drives waiting for incineration.


----------



## Nikola

big ed said:


> Thanks, I will store that bit of information in my memory banks.:thumbsup:
> 
> As it sits, it doesn't go anywhere, the meter mummy I made just sits over the top nicely. I have not touched that since the last picture.
> I am building it right now for quick lift off from the table and meter.
> Just in case I got to get to the gas line real quick.
> 
> That ideal might work on other things also.
> 
> 
> Though I got to look up neodymium magnet.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> OK I never heard that term before.
> Used in hard drive and cordless tools.
> I wonder if they would be strong enough?
> I have some old hard drives waiting for incineration.


Those magnets are super strong. The bigger ones are so strong that if they are anywhere near each other, they can pinch your fingers hard enough to cause pain. Amazon has them at good prices.


----------



## Kwikster

I love the mountain goat on the top. Looks like he's ready for some "King on the mountain"  Nice work Big Ed :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you buy the neodymium magnets in any significant size, be VERY careful handling them close to each other! They will come together with enough force to shatter them, they're pressed powdered metal, and they will shatter!

Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Big Ed

Kwikster said:


> I love the mountain goat on the top. Looks like he's ready for some "King on the mountain"  Nice work Big Ed :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Carl


Thanks

The goat is not permanent, it is up there along with the bear, they just roam around the Rock.

The Rock is still under construction.
One of these years it will be done.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you buy the neodymium magnets in any significant size, be VERY careful handling them close to each other! They will come together with enough force to shatter them, they're pressed powdered metal, and they will shatter!
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this.


After they shatter what happens? Do they turn to dust?

Do you think the ones that are in a hard drive or power tool would work?
Or are they too small to be useful?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Actually, even very small ones have surprising strength. We have a Sonicare toothbrush with a couple of tiny magnets on the base of the brushes. I save these when we replace the brush heads. Those have amazing strength, and they're only 1/2" x 1/4" x 3/16". I used four of them to replace the magnet in a shower door, they do the job better than the original. 

I bought some really tiny ones for TMCC retrofits, they're glued to a wheel to actuate the reed switch for the chuff and smoke. They're 1/8" x 1/16" and trigger the switch just fine.


----------



## Big Ed

After some thought about making a fire lookout tower for my ROCK I settled on this old HO Life-Like Lighted Santa Fe yard tower #8208.

I think it looks good up there for a little different perspective of being a little way off in the distance.
I was going to put the Lionel O beacon up there but it looked too big.
I will take the Santa Fe off somehow and change the color.

Does it look OK?

Notice my guaranteed not to yellow clear Dap calking for the water is now yellow!? :smilie_daumenneg:
Maybe it is from the dust in the air?
Debating what to do about my golden water.
Maybe I should have clear coated it with a clear matte spray?

I forgot to take my trees out of the raging river for the picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you get rid of the logo, it looks good up there.


----------



## Big Ed

What a _ _ _ _ _ getting the logos off,I am working on it.

A little better? I busted 2 of the beams, got to add 2 pieces but you can't really see them the way I have it placed. But I got to fix them, I see them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, I can't see the broken beams, but a little CA glue will fix them.  Now all it needs is a working beacon on top!


----------



## Big Ed

A lot of NJ's fire towers are painted the red & white scheme.
More pictures from here,
http://sectionb10.org/photo_galleries/njffsfiretowers

You would think a flashing light on top would be the norm, but I don't think many have them?

Going to look for some satellite dishes to mount and a couple of more antennas.
This does have any LED light for the inside but I think most use an oil lantern.
I will see how it looks lit up.
I am going to try to chalk some mountains on the wall for a mountain range look.
Maybe some smoke rising in the distance would be nice. 
If it doesn't work maybe I can find a paper mountain backdrop.
I still got to paint the tower a second coat, and glue the room back on top, the actual top stays unglued, and maybe I will look through my HO figures and put a couple inside and see how a few look outside.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those towers probably don't have power at all, which would explain no flashing light.


----------



## Patrick1544

Tower looks good up there. The Lionel is too big for your scene. Try dry brushing some white on the water. I think that wil make it sparkle.


----------



## raleets

Lordy, Gordy, I wouldn't want to be up in that tower on a windy day unless I had a good supply of Charmin.


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> Lordy, Gordy, I wouldn't want to be up in that tower on a windy day unless I had a good supply of Charmin.


I am trying to figure out how to chalk in a mountain on the wall for a backdrop.
I will clear coat it on if I like it. The hardest part I think will be making the water come down the wall to meet my waterfalls on the ROCK.

If I don't like it I can just wash it off to get rid of the evidence if it turns out looking like a 2 year old kids finger painting. 

I was going to scratch build a tower for up there but I think that one works good.
I finished the painting on it today. 
Got to dig out some HO figures to put up on top by it now.
Lord knows what box I put them in.


----------



## Big Ed

Patrick1544 said:


> Tower looks good up there. The Lionel is too big for your scene. Try dry brushing some white on the water. I think that wil make it sparkle.


I just noticed this post Patrick, on some of the small trickles I have coming down I did add some white. Look close you will see. Not the big falls but the little trickles I have running down.
I wish it had stayed clear even though the pictures don't show it I think it looked good that way.

I have some more calking, I might experiment with some new stuff by clear coating it after it sets. I will put it aside and see what happens.

I started on a chalk back ground with some mountains on the wall, but it is not ready enough for me to post. 

I never painted any kind of picture in my life but what I got started doesn't look that bad.
At least I think.


----------



## Patrick1544

I see the highlights. Just enough to catch the eye. It does POP out the water by highlighting the raised parts of the resin. As to the darkening, was the resin old?


----------



## Big Ed

Patrick1544 said:


> I see the highlights. Just enough to catch the eye. It does POP out the water by highlighting the raised parts of the resin. As to the darkening, was the resin old?


It is not resin but a caulking.
This stuff, http://www.homedepot.com/p/DAP-3-0-Kitchen-Bath-Plumbing-Crystal-Clear-00795/100662614#.UkNJhIaUTnA

What I used was DAP Crystal clear caulking. I was told by a few that it would stay clear.
In the one picture you see how it was when it was clear. Though the picture sucks it looks good when clear. It sat maybe 2 months then turned an amber color you see now.

I might try washing a piece and see what happens as I am in a cellar maybe it is dust that settled on it? Maybe I should have shot it with a clear coat.

Either that or I can just get used to a amber waterfalls, maybe.

Stuff was a little under $7 bucks a tube I used 3!

I deliver to DAP in Maryland where they make it, next time I go I am going to stop in the lab and see what they say.


----------



## Patrick1544

Good idea. Give DAP a piece of the yellowed stuff to analyze. Maybe you'll get a case for free, for your troubles.


----------



## Big Ed

Patrick1544 said:


> Good idea. Give DAP a piece of the yellowed stuff to analyze. Maybe you'll get a case for free, for your troubles.



I will have to wait till I get a load down to them, I went by them today on the way to outside of DC. They are in Baltimore, MD.

I should have got a picture on the way down, on the way home it is harder to shoot a picture.


----------



## Big Ed

I wish I knew what I was doing. :dunno:

I chalked some mountains on......the blue in the sky had to go.:smilie_daumenneg:
The mountains were too pointy.:thumbsdown:
It is said that you can just wash the chalk away? No you can't, see the second picture?
I tried with soap too, but you can still see the blue. :thumbsdown:

Oh well I am going to experiment with it some more, if I don't like it I can wash the wall real good and just repaint it.


I can then just 'chalk" it up as a learning experience. 

Notice the water in the one picture my "clear" caulking turned to an amber color. The flash in the first & last picture made it look clear again.


----------



## Big Ed

I added a little to the wall around the ROCK.





















I then added a hill in the front. And a small lake.
Still got some tweaking to do on it. Something is wrong with the shadows on the brown it needs some more.
Evergreen trees are not an option with the chalk, I will attempt to paint some on with a brush. Doing it with the chalk doesn't work right. I also found out that there is better chalk to use for something like this, it is a larger beefier piece. Also doing it on the plywood wall is tough because of the grain of the wood. Wallboard is better. All the white areas you see are because of the grain of the wood. But I think I can fix that up some I have an ideal.

On the bottom of the brown hills I am going to make another rocky ledge out of plaster. Remember I have to make this whole thing so as I can lift it off. So the piece I make will fit over the top of the unfinished part by the tunnel.

Had to cut the grass:smilie_daumenneg:....still working on this, to be continued.:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

I shaded the front rocks a little more.
I also added something so small probably no one will notice. But I think it was needed.

Making up a base for the plaster hill that is going to sit out front.
I got to make some of the small mountains less pointy and give them a little more rock like definition.

Any one see the small change?


----------



## Big Ed

Almost 200 views since I posted these and no comments at all?:dunno:
Does it look that bad?


----------



## Patrick1544

Looks good for the backdrop. Keep going on, you'll get more ideas as you pastel it on the back board. you already found a lake!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Imagine yourself as Lewis and Clark trudging through the wilderness to get yourself in the right frame of mind.....


----------



## Big Ed

Patrick1544 said:


> Looks good for the backdrop. Keep going on, you'll get more ideas as you pastel it on the back board. you already found a lake!


Do you see the waterfall?


----------



## Big Ed

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Imagine yourself as Lewis and Clark trudging through the wilderness to get yourself in the right frame of mind.....


I got plenty of ideals I just want to know if it looks a 5 year old did it? 

This is the first time I ever tried to paint/chalk/color whatever. This is the first time I ever attempted to do any kind of "art", if you want to call it that. 

I am still not done, some of it I like but other parts I don't know.

And doing the chalk on the plywood is harder then trying to chalk on paper.
I gave myself a 30 min training session on you tube about making chalk art. 

I learned that I need a different type of chalk too, though the stuff I got is OK but a bigger stick is easier to do things with then the stuff I got.

Thanks for the replies. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

I added another mountain in the background.








Splashing some darker green on.

















This foam piece will end up as a rock wall....somehow I hope.
I am going to make it so that it just sits over the top of the main ROCK's end by the tunnel.
Both this and the main ROCK are being made to lift up and out if needed.


----------



## Big Ed

I got some rock going on the ledge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How come nobody uses that tunnel?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How come nobody uses that tunnel?



Not open yet. 

Got some more added to the ledge extension.


----------



## sjm9911

Looks great ed. I might steal some of your ideas!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think part of your disappointment in the background is the job you did on the rock, it's such a stand-out that paint on the wall just doesn't compare.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> Looks great ed. I might steal some of your ideas!



Sure I don't mind, I am in a learning process.
Those front brown rocks I am still trying to shade in better and off to the left side I got to fill that in somehow.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think part of your disappointment in the background is the job you did on the rock, it's such a stand-out that paint on the wall just doesn't compare.


I am not disappointed with the out come, this is the first time I ever tried anything like this.
It is chalk John not paint.


After I get it all done I am going to shoot it with a clear coat, right now till I get it to my liking I can erase parts if needed. But if you rub it it will come off. Not all of it like they say, as I did wash the blue sky off with soapy water and you still could see it.
So I added a hint of blue and a hint of white up there, I still got to figure out what I want to do up in the sky.

Also my pictures of the ROCK don't really show what it looks like with the naked eye.
They sort of blur all the nooks and crannies together in the pictures.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## sjm9911

I like it the way it is, almost like the sun is out in the background and the clouds are creating the darker colors up front. It's all how you look at it.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> I like it the way it is, almost like the sun is out in the background and the clouds are creating the darker colors up front. It's all how you look at it.


In my 30 min online course it says that things in the front should be darker then as you get off into the distance they should be lighter. It is supposed to give the illusion of distance.

I can't get the shading to my liking on those front rock hills. I am still tweaking those.
I wanted to take a break so I started doing the front ledge. 
Laying on the table trying to chalk all that in was hard on my ***, I have a three rail track print tattooed on it now.

I still got to add some more dark green, that is paint.

Comments appreciated.


----------



## njrailer93

big ed, that is amazing. it just goes to show that you can take scraps and and put them together to have an outcome like that. i just got some inspiration for my layout.


----------



## Big Ed

njoffroader said:


> big ed, that is amazing. it just goes to show that you can take scraps and and put them together to have an outcome like that. i just got some inspiration for my layout.



Balled up newspaper works too.
First paint on.....no it is not black. It is called Broadway,  I wonder who picked that name for a color?
Still a little wet, just my base color.


----------



## Big Ed

Added some more colors.


----------



## Big Ed

I added on some mountains to the wall.


----------



## njrailer93

what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Big Ed

njoffroader said:


> what kind of paint did you use?



I go to HD and get the sampler jars 8oz.
Look at the sample color strips and get what ever color you want. They are a primer and top coat combined.
Water based, easy cleanup.

I have to add more color to the ledge yet.

BEHR Premium Plus Ultra 8 oz.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/BEHR-Pre...-Paint-Sample-UL260-14/202180208#.UlrEkNLrw80


----------



## Model Train Structures

EXCELLENT job on 'the rock!' :thumbsup: Looking at the skeleton, I didn't know it would turn out that great. I look forward to seeing the progress and end product.

D.A.


----------



## Big Ed

Model Train Structures said:


> I look forward to seeing the progress and end product.D.A.


Thanks, Your too kind. 

You got a few years? 
The way I work that is how long it should take?.

Little by little, piece by piece.
I wish the caulking had stayed clear instead of turning amber.


----------



## Model Train Structures

big ed said:


> Thanks, Your too kind.
> 
> You got a few years?
> The way I work that is how long it should take?.
> 
> Little by little, piece by piece.
> I wish the caulking had stayed clear instead of turning amber.


LOL Ed, I'm 63, how long is it going to take? 

D.A.


----------



## Big Ed

Did you notice the start date of this build thread?
11/27/2010


----------



## Model Train Structures

big ed said:


> Did you notice the start date of this build thread?
> 11/27/2010


Hahahahahahaa, NO, I didn't know it was 3 years ago . . .I guess that means I'll be enjoying some Soc. Security when you finish! 

D.A.


----------



## Big Ed

Model Train Structures said:


> Hahahahahahaa, NO, I didn't know it was 3 years ago . . .I guess that means I'll be enjoying some Soc. Security when you finish!
> 
> D.A.


I might be too! :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

I should have added, If it still in existence by the time I retire.


----------



## Big Ed

Added another color.


----------



## Model Train Structures

Lookin' good Big Ed. What did you use for the background drawing? Paint or pastel chalks? It looks really good and absolutely 3-D.

D.A.


----------



## Big Ed

Model Train Structures said:


> Lookin' good Big Ed. What did you use for the background drawing? Paint or pastel chalks? It looks really good and absolutely 3-D.
> 
> D.A.



Thanks, I think I should have extended the water some, I am thinking of trying to do that yet. My sky needs more work too. Like I said this is the first time I ever tried drawing something like this on anything.
I do recommend to others to do something like this all the time, I figured it was time to shut up and try to do it myself. :smokin:
It is all chalk except the dark green sploshes, that is paint. 
When/if I get it done to my liking, I am going to clear coat it onto the wall.
I hope they still sell clear coat spray then.


----------



## Greg903

Really sharp, Ed. I can't believe it's chalk. Really blends well with your layout too.


----------



## Big Ed

Greg903 said:


> Really sharp, Ed. I can't believe it's chalk. Really blends well with your layout too.


Yes your wall has some interesting nooks and crannies built into it already.
Tell her to practice some on paper, if she doesn't like something just wash it off and continue. Different materials used for chalking work different too, paper is not really a good choice for practicing with. I want to say canvas is better? I would have to search again for what they use. 
I can't find the ones I looked at, but I didn't look too hard. I will post them if I find them.
Got to go, it is a beeutifull day outside waiting for me. 

She can practice on a piece of paper, the videos I looked at were instructional videos explaining techniques for chalking.
All chalk is not a like too. Research that some also.

Here is a fast one, nicely done I think.
This is the first one that came up in a search for me.
See how you blend the chalk in?

I didn't practice, what you see on my wall is my first attempt at something like this. As you go along you get better.


----------



## Greg903

Thanks Ed. That video is crazy, it looks better than paint!


----------



## Big Ed

Greg903 said:


> Thanks Ed. That video is crazy, it looks better than paint!


Sorry in my rush to find chalk videos I did not see that I posted an Oil Pastel video.
That is different than chalking, it requires a different technique.

Here is one that talks/explains chalking to you, this one is for mountains, he has others for water and rock, trees etc. I think, unless it was another I watched. I know I watched some of this guys video's.
I can't find them somewhere I have them bookmarked......somewhere?

I never tried Oil pastels, I think chalking is cheaper too. 
I got to work on my front rocks yet and the water, something doesn't look right to me.

You see my last addition was the far mountains, I do think they came out good. The mountains with the tress I still have to add green to.

Check this guy out, when you're done there should be options for more of his.


----------



## Biggie

Interesting thread  love what you have done to solve the problem in the first place (gas pipe & meter). Interesting way of making a background. Everything looks cool!


----------



## Big Ed

Biggie said:


> Interesting thread  love what you have done to solve the problem in the first place (gas pipe & meter). Interesting way of making a background. Everything looks cool!


Thanks, there is only one problem yet.
The gas meter and pipe are still there, sticking out like a sore thumb, the body cast I made for it is still waiting to be finished.

One of these years the whole corner might be done.


----------



## Biggie

big ed said:


> One of these years the whole corner might be done.


I'm familiar with that saying :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Just an update on my gas meter.
I was told that my corner would have to come out for them to replace the gas meter and there was no way they could mount it outside, that week end I took the corner out.
They started work replacing the underground gas lines on the street. 3 weeks later they were shut down by the town. After 2 months I was told by them that they didn't have the proper permits and they would return soon.
Well 'soon" turned into almost a year and a half!
Then I was told that they were going to put the meter outside.

So the meter is outside now for about a year now. I can put the corner back in.
Real life got in the way, but soon I am going to put it back in.

The whole problem of trying to hide the gas meter is gone now.

The meter is gone. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Spence

Big Ed said:


> Just an update on my gas meter.
> 
> 
> The meter is gone. :smilie_daumenpos:



Hip hip hooray. You must have an MTF record for longest time between a post.


----------



## seayakbill

Utility Companies can be a piain the rear end. Seems like 2 out of 3 of mine are at least advancing with technology. The electric meter and water meter are now both smart meters and are read by passing company vehicles. The gas meter still has to be read by a human but it is on the outside so no issues.

Bill


----------



## highvoltage

Same here, electric and water are smart meters. Electric company went even a step further, they can read the meter remotely. In fact they offer a service on their website where you can login and see your consumption on a daily basis (if you wish).

Water meter is not quite that sophisticated.  The town has to drive by to get a reading.

No natural gas, but propane. Natural gas wasn't in the area when they put in the infrastructure. A lot of homeowners are retired, and balk at the high cost to add natural gas pipes to the development. They figure they won't recoup their investment in their lifetime.


----------



## Big Ed

They should have put it outside when they built the house in 1950.
They are going all over not just in this state but others replacing the aging cast iron and unprotected steel gas pipes with strong, durable plastic piping, which is much less likely to have leaks and release methane gas. 
And doing the installation of excess flow valves that automatically shut off gas flow if a service line is damaged.

The main reason that the gas meter should be on the outside is because sometimes excess gas pressure could go through the lines. The weakest point is the meter I am told. If the meter is outside it will just vent into the air. 
If inside it will fill the house with the gas and then all you need is a spark and BOOM. No more house.

I never liked it inside, I guess you have all seen on the news about houses that have blown up because of this?

Around here it seems that it is happening more and more.


----------



## Big Ed

Spence said:


> Hip hip hooray. You must have an MTF record for longest time between a post.


Nope, I have other threads with things I started and have not finished yet.
A bunch of them, ha ha ha.

Soon I might get to them, I think I am going to hang up my steering wheel next year sometime.


----------



## Millstonemike

Ed,

I'm artistically challenged. So I found these two videos - tutorials on how to paint simple backdrops.

The first is sky with clouds. It seems easy enough that I've painted the blue base. Next will be the clouds. If I screw up, just paint over mistakes with the blue base.

The second is mountains. A little more artistically involved. It will be a "growth experience" for me.

Your rock rocks


----------

